# re-upholstery suggestions?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello Oh mighty fount of information ---Oh Mighty Forum! 7 years of humans, 2 puppy rearings, and 4 years of muddy paws have left our couch a little more than grungy. We are thinking of having it re-upholstered and want to make sure we pick dog friendly fabric. Of course when I bought the couch I wanted all natural and only the best...Linen upholstery and down cushions. Now I am thinking polyester may be the way to go. I was going to get a slip cover made, but all the pillows are zippered anyway and they are what get dirty... 

So looking for fabric that looks good, wears well, spot cleans well, and can stand up to dry cleaning 2 or more times a year. Oh, and doesn't scuff or tear from little paws nesting before lying down. 

Does anyone have any experience with the micro-velvets or other microfiber fabrics that are out there? I know they have come a long way since the suede looking ones that showed every impression on the couch.

I would so appreciate it if you would share what you know. 

Missy


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my Missy I think leather is the best wearing and easiest to clean of all but I don't even know if leather is an option for reupholstery.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Missy,

I'd go for leather. Of course not the ultra exspensive supple leather that costs $20k, but just your average GOOD leather sofa. should do pretty well Vs. J&C.

Ryan


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a patterned textured chenile fabric on my sofa. It has held up pretty well and it does not show dirt.

The image is a sample, not my actual fabric.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I just ordered a new sofa in microfiber.

I don't have it yet, so I can't comment. But I have new dining room chairs upholstered in microfiber and they are fabulous!

The fabric cleans right up with a damp sponge. Spaghetti sauce and chocolate so far- no problems. The stains came out in a flash.

The fibers are so tight that I think my sofa will "stand up" to the Havs habit of scratching the fabric to make a "den" or their own special bed LOL. (They do this every night.)

And it is really beautiful fabric.
When I get it I'll post a picute.

We also got a new leather chair, but I'm not a fan of the feel of leather. It's cold! Espcially now in winter. It will stand up well for the dogs etc, but I don't love it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, We have a leather chair...so matching would be hard and two different leathers would look odd. (of course once you change one thing everything eventually gets changed.) But I have to say, my boys have done a number on our leather too. they also have that habbit of "den making" I like to say my leather chair has that "sundance (catalog)Look." Who needs to pay for antiquing when you have Neezers? 

Does anyone who has leather, have a lighter tan colored leather? how does that hold up? 

Nan, do your microfiber chairs have that suede look? if you rub your hand over it does it leave a mark? I know they are doing much more with microfiber now. but I have not seen any of the nicer ones by the yard.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I would actually vote *against* leather (sorry....). And I LOVE leather! But I had a leather sofa that was BEAUTIFUL until I got my dogs. Their little nails just scratched the dickens out of the soft, beautiful leather. So I replaced my sofa (see my post in another thread about replacing my entire bedroom suite so the dogs could get on the bed..... :redface

I've had a cream colored (almost white) microfiber sofa for a little over a year now. It is the BEST purchase I've ever made! I never have to cover the sofa with towels, don't worry about much of anything! Muddy paws? No problem! Just vacuum the big pieces, let the rest dry, then wipe with a damp cloth. Not even any cleaning solution - just a damp cloth. 

We had a stray for a few days (yes, just a few days) until we could get him to the rescue organization and a more permanent foster home. He peed on the sofa - it literally just sat there. I went over with a dry towel, dabbed up the wet spot, and it was done. Not even any scent - so much so that my dogs didn't even go over and sniff when they were allowed back in the room!

We've cleaned blood off the arm with no problem.

The dogs climb all over it, scratch and dig at it, Bandit chews on the corner of the the throw pillow (puppy chewing phase...he's very sneaky!!!). All of it is fine. No worse for the wear.

So a year and four dogs later, I definitely endorse microfiber!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Missy - go play with the microfibers and see how they show the nap. IMHO the nap showing every brush of the fabric is ugly. They wear like the bomb, but look like one too. 

My suggestion is to go with an industrial strength poly blend in a dark color. Upside is that the boys don't shed, so a darker color is not a problem. Mine is a dark gray on gray damask that has a bit of a nobby weave in it like it is linen. Nothing catches on it, inlcuding rings and paws. I have had the sofa for 1.5 years and it has shown no sign of wear and thing thing is used ALL the time. Chenniles are great, too. But they can be looped and claws can catch on them. Be sure to get a pile, not looped, chennile if you go that route. 

I tried posting a pic but I don't have one on this computer. I'll post to FB later.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a microfiber sofa and love seat- I hate them! They show every little drip and dribble- and to me they really hold in smells. Think boy dog- goes outside to pee, comes in, hops up on sofa with wet penis.....tada! Little wet pee spot left behind. Grooooooossssss.
I have tried to 'spot clean' the areas where the dogs lay the most (on the arms and corners of the seats)- all it does is leave bigger spots! I have to totally clean the entire cushion- PITA.
I can't wait for the day when we can get new sofas-!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I have a microfiber sofa and love seat- I hate them! They show every little drip and dribble- and to me they really hold in smells. Think boy dog- goes outside to pee, comes in, hops up on sofa with wet penis.....tada! Little wet pee spot left behind. Grooooooossssss.
> I have tried to 'spot clean' the areas where the dogs lay the most (on the arms and corners of the seats)- all it does is leave bigger spots! I have to totally clean the entire cushion- PITA.
> I can't wait for the day when we can get new sofas-!


Wow - that is COMPLETELY different from my microfiber sofa!!! I wonder if there are different kinds of microfibers?

Mine was listed as "pet-proof." I really thought it was just a sales pitch, until the guy at the store let me take a ball point pen, scribble ALL OVER the arm of the chair, then let me wash it off. Not only did the ink come right out, there were no "wear" marks where the pen had indented the fabric, either. Mine doesn't show wear patterns, no "brush marks" nothing!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Katie, what will your new sofa be made of when you get it? 

KUDO2U, go find the make of your sofa/ and the content of your fabric? that sounds fantastic. what furniture store?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I will get a darker pattern, nothing solid colored. - I love the one that was posted! I will never get another solid colored sofa. I am not a fan of leather- too cold! I know that doesn't leave me much choice-
Our sofa is probably pushing 5 years old- so maybe (hopefully) they have improved on the fabric since then. We got ours at Lay-Z-Boy and it wasn't cheap (although it does have recliners).
Funny what you say about the ink pen. I actually have a 3 inch ink pen mark that I tried and tried to scrub out- it's still there like a year later! UGH
And we steam clean our sofa every 4mo or so- it still doesnt help.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I go for leather...

I change my sofas for leather last year and my life go so much easier


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karin, who is the sweet little bandit in your signature picture? does he/she have a patch on both eyes or just one?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I added the leather sectional 2 months ago and it was the best thing to do. So easy to clean, I dont have to try and grab all 3 dogs, etc. So another leather vote. I am glad between dog friends and friends with kids, they switched me over to that side. Even if it is kind of cold


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so don't the dogs leave scratch marks in the leather? our leather chair literally looks like suede in places...how do you clean it? with the kit they sell you? or just a damp cloth? If we decide to replace the chair too... I may be converted to a leather couch. the couch gets the most use.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Brown leather, we had the sofas made before Smarty and Galen. No issues with the leather at all. Now the light beige carpet is another story. Hardwood is the plan.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy,
I moved into my house 2 years ago. I bought almost all new furniture. When buying my furniture and choosing my colors, I kept my dogs in mind. Here is a picture of my brown microfiber couch. It is great. My pups go in and out the dog door and then jump up on the couch. It doesn't show the mud and wipes clean with ease. They scratch it to lie down and it doesn't show the marks at all.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with Kudo about the microfiber. I have an inexpensive, Ashley cream colored microfiber. I do keep a blanket on there now, since my boy 'leaks'. But, before then, they have (ahem, gross...more than once) leaked from their....ugggh....anal sacs.uke: I have also spilled coffee more than once. All it took was a paper towel to blot things up and there wasn't any sign that any 'oops' had occurred. One of the gross leaks, somehow or another, ended up on the back of the couch - no one would ever know. No smell or stain. The only thing is that after awhile some hairs might work into the fabric, and they don't want to come out easily. But this isn't something that I noticed till over a year. It's very minor and my next couch will likely be microfiber as well. I think because it is light colored, I don't notice where the nap in one spot is going a different direction, it all seems to blend. But, it is a very short nap to begin with so it doesn't offer much chance for that different direction look.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I vote for leather. I just bought a new leather sectional. My old one was leather too. I like the new one because the leather has veins (I'm not sure how to describe it it's kind of textured) so it doesn't leave scratch marks. My old couch has that "weathered" look between Josh and the animals but I didn't mind it but this new one won't get that. I thought about microfiber but it just seems to good to be true and I've seen some that get pretty dingy looking.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a sage green chenille sofa and it has held up very well. If the dogs get dirt on it, it just washes right off.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I have to vote for leather also. We've had our light colored sofa and 2 burgundy chairs with ottomans over 10 years. With 5 grandchildren and Tucker they still look great.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have a chenille sofa and have had it for almost 11 years. Time for a new sofa! I ordered a new one and it should be here in a few weeks, I went with chenille again because I love the feel of it and it's held up so well. 

We have leather in our theater room and I don't like it much. (DH loves it!) The microfiber drove me crazy because of the lines it leaves when you touch it, I'm too much of a neat freak for that. Rug fringe drives me nuts, I'd never get anything done if I had microfiber too!

The couch is patterned chenille and it's dark green, the chairs and ottoman will be the red fabric.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kudo2u, what is the brand of your couch? It sounds awesome! Can you post a picture?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, your fabric is beautiful! I wouldn't have thought in a hundred years that it wouldhold up well!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Missy,
The cushions on the diningroom chairs are off-white and don't really show marks much at all, when you run your hand over the fabric.
I bought the chairs planning to change the fabric later, to a print, but liked the cream microfiber so much that I'm going to keep it for a while.

The new microfiber fabrics are very nice and come in a huge variety of colors. 
The sofa on order is a Stickley and the quality of the microfiber is very good.

We've bought a few sofas over the past 5 years, due to problems with our backs (DH and me). The one I really loved hurt my back. It was made of Commercial quality fabric, some sort of a blend and it was pretty and indestructible. It worked with the dogs, their paws made no marks and it wore well. We are using it in another room, but I'd recommend that fabric.
I just realized that it's in my signature picture with Chico lounging on it!

Go out and have some fun shopping!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

We have a leather couch that the dogs spend most of their day on and it has held up very well. It is fairly dark leather and has kind of a "rustic Lauren" finish, so scratchings wouldn't be too obvious. We also leave fuzzy blankets on that couch for them during the day, to make it a bit snugglier. We also have a green leather chair with a pebbled finish that hasn't shown any wear at all, a light tan leather chair that is beautiful, but has a huge water spot in the middle of the seat, and a smooth leather love seat that has just simply worn on the seams, etc. 

I have always found leather to be the easiest to clean up for us, plus I am generally hot, so the cold feeling doesn't bother me.
During our remodel we also did the entire first floor in large, dark ceramic tile. I love that too!

Oh, and I love my Dyson too! lol

Beverly


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy, I am getting a new leather living room set delivered today. I am replacing a 10 year old leather set. I have no problems with the dogs, I stop them if they dig. My old set was ivory, I love the leather. I do know of people with the mirofiber and it holds up well. I just think that the cloth would hold odors and hair, and with four on the couch, I feel better with leather than cloth.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Missy:
That little sweet girl is Carla, Callunavias Albus Alma. Yes, she have patches over both eyes..
She was born in the litter I had this summer and now live on the beautyful island Bornholm in Denmark.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karin, what a little beauty...reminds me of cleopatra. and I love the black ear too.

OK leather couch owners... how many years do they last? or are you still replacing them every 6-7 years or so? Our fabric (linen and all) held up pretty well until last year. The down cushions are another matter. hmmmm. but a new leather couch or have ours re-upholstered.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Missy. I'm an interior designer so thought I'd give you my 2 cents.

When you're selecting a leather, take your fingernail and scratch the sample and see if it leaves a mark. Then try to smooth out that mark with your finger. You can also take the sample and crinkle it into a ball, then try to smooth it out. This is what your leather will look like over time. A smooth, flat leather with a glossier finish will most likely show more marks. A smooth, matte, buttery soft leather will also show scratches. Some leathers are already a bit distressed looking and are supposed to look better with age, they can have a slight waxy finish or a matte one. This type would work best in a house with dogs/kids. A good leather should last forever with proper care.

Microfibers are good because they don't absorb liquid, so anything you spill on them should not soak through to the fabric and can be blotted off. Ask for a sample, take it home and experiment with spilling on it & cleaning it. 

If you decide to go with fabric, ask the manufacturer how many double rubs the fabric has. That will tell you how durable it is. My rule of thumb is that anything over 20,000 double rubs is suitable for use in a hotel lobby so will hold up a long time in a house, even with dogs/kids. Even 10,000 would be ok. But if they tell you its only 2,000 double rubs you might want to reconsider. Some chenille fabrics and woven fabrics have a looser knit, therefore are not that durable.

You can make a fabric more durable by having the fabric acrylic or knit backed. A light coating is applied to the back of the fabric that helps the fabric adhere to the cushions so you don't get any sagging over time. Some fabrics already have an acrylic backing, so just look at the back of the fabric and see if you can tell or ask the manufacturer. They will charge you extra for the acrylic backing but it is so worth it. You can also have the fabric scotch-guarded which makes cleaning up spills much easier. 

And of course, a fabric with texture or a slight pattern will have more soil hiding properties than a solid.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My first leather set is still being used by my DS in their Family room, it is at least 15 years old, I only changed because I wanted a different color when we redid our family rm.. The set we have now is 5 years, 3 years with dogs on it.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, this is a great source of info for when we redo! We have had two leather chairs . . . one showed marks and the other has not so much. Both have showed a little fading thoughf rom being next to the window. Our couch where Jackson hangs out is actually the reverse side of a cotton denim fabric. It it tough as nails and has held up great. We had our son's couch covered in brown microfiber. He loves it, and I can tell you he is a LOT messier than the dogs! It does not leave marks and does seem to have that acrylic backing. I personally like cloth that is cushy to sink down into. I just think like Susieg said, a lot depends on the grade of leather or fabric . . . they both work if you test them out and get good ones.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

everyone thank you for all of this info. Susie, thank you for double rubs info! How do I tell if my sofa is worth recovering--- and if I did would hold up another 7 or more years? 

After looking this weekend, I just want to throw everything out and start again. But I think that is not in the cards.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry all - I've been away from the computer for a few days.

I'll try to remember to post pictures tonight.

My sofa is pretty contemporary-looking; probably not the "style" for everyone. But it's way comfy, and there's storage under all of the cushions! I keep throws (blankets) in there, so very handy when you want to wrap up and watch a movie!

I actually ordered my furniture online (I know - sounds crazy) and assembled it at home. If you want to recover your existing furniture, I bet you could order just the fabric and have a local shop do the work.

www.homereserve.com

It's kind of cool - their website allows you to "piece together" your own furniture, then apply the fabric of choice, and it will show you a picture of what the finished product will look like. And I have to say, the online photo VERY closely resembles the finished product! The sofa is very comfy, I absolutely love it.

Also, you can order fabric samples. They arrive in just a couple of days. I ordered probably 20 samples before I finally made up my mind!

They have a section of "pet fabrics." My sofa is actually two different colors. I have a dark base with light cushions. Both are microfiber from the pet fabric collection.

Like I said, I'll try to remember to post photos tonight.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Now I'm nervous, I ordered chenille. But we've had a chenille sofa for 10+ years and it's held up great! No food is allowed in the family room so that's probably part of the reason why. (DH and I sneak snacks in there when the kids aren't home! Don't tell!)

I hope it holds up! It took me forever to finally go shop for new stuff, it was overwhelming! Should be here this week or next though!!! Then I have to choose tables, armoire, and lamps. Ugh...


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Missy said:


> Karin, what a little beauty...reminds me of cleopatra. and I love the black ear too.
> 
> OK leather couch owners... how many years do they last? or are you still replacing them every 6-7 years or so? Our fabric (linen and all) held up pretty well until last year. The down cushions are another matter. hmmmm. but a new leather couch or have ours re-upholstered.


As I mentioned earlier, our sofa and chairs are over 10 years old and holding up extremely well. We bought them from Jordan's Furniture, higher end leather and we've been very happy with them. With 5 grandchildren and Tucker, they get sat on, jumped on, colored on, played on, spilled on, etc.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Rita, I missed that before. how often do you clean/condition them?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

karin117 said:


> Missy:
> That little sweet girl is Carla, Callunavias Albus Alma. Yes, she have patches over both eyes..
> She was born in the litter I had this summer and now live on the beautyful island Bornholm in Denmark.


Karen, What a gorgeous little pupster!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a very light leather sofa, loveseat, and armchair with ottoman in my main home. When I bought a second home in June I wanted a different look so I went with a ruby chenille sofa and loveseat with a floral print armchair and ottoman.

The leather furniture is 15 years old and has held up wonderfully despite some scratch marks that my cats caused. We are about due for a remodel and I will definitely go with leather again.

I have only had the chenille set for close to 6 months so I can't give a fair evaluation but so far I like it very much. I chose chenille not because I didn't love my leather furniture, I just wanted a different look for that home.

Good luck in your search for the perfect look Missy!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Kudo2u,

That furniture site is addicting!! I found a fabric with different pillows that I love. And under the 'ask the designer' section is more looks -- like the current fave of chocolate and blue together. The fun thing about this is that you can change fabrics and you aren't spending so much (about $450 with tax and shipping for a sofa). Which sofa did you choose? Is it comfortable on the back??


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Missy said:


> Thanks Rita, I missed that before. how often do you clean/condition them?


Other than wiping the leather when something gets on it that's it. I do believe the quality of the leather makes a hugh difference overall. It's hard when you want something to look nice and hold up well for a long time, but still be used day after day.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, photos are not turning out well.  The lighting in the livingroom isn't the best, and it just doesn't look right. I'll take some this weekend during daylight hours and post then (sorry).

The sofa is very comfy! It's a bit on the firm side, but I think that might have something to do with the style I chose. I got a sectional and pieced it together to fit my odd-shaped room.

Yes, the website is very addicting! I just love the flexibility!

I'll post pics as soon as I can get some good ones.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

_Now_ I know what Ann (Scooter's Family) was talking about. I visited a store last night and the microfiber on the couches was awful. The nap was going in every which direction, and I couldn't stand to look at it, either. My microfiber was bought about 3 years ago, and the nap is shorter and doesn't have that annoying look where it's going in all different directions. I don't know why they have changed the look, but I didn't like what I saw at all.

On another note, I sat in the most comfortable couch that I have ever sat in and just love it. However, it is a super cheap vinyl / leather with plenty of stitching down the seats. It did not look good. But, ohhhh, was it ever comfy. Why can't I find comfy and good looking? It reclined and was the best reclining sofa b/c it just fit perfectly without needing a pillow for the head. Because both ends reclined, the back doesn't look good. It comes in a set of all matching sofa, loveseat, and recliner chair. That's a lot to match (would like the pieces to compliment without all being matchy-matchy). And, my house is a big open space, so no matter if you entered by the front door, back door, or from the kitchen, you would see the back of the furniture. So, not fabulous to look at and not sure of durability with stitchiing, but most comfortable. Went to a higher end store and they had a couch similiar, but with better leather with better coloring. But it was not comfortable. I still like the idea of what Kudo is using since the fabrics are interchangeable. How lovely if I could do that with this comfy couch/loveseat/chair set.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Getting back to this issue after a lot of looking at both couches and fabrics. DH has nixed leather, and I think he is right as we have a pretty small living room (and we also have a leather chair so matching it would be hard) and I think leather would be too dark. 

We have not found a couch we like better than ours so I think we will be re-upholstering it. We discovered we both like the looks that are not too dog friendly. light-linen looking fabric. 

So here is a question for Susie and other designers...The woman in the fabric store recommended Sunbrella indoor/outdoor fabric as I could take the cushion covers off and launder them... do you know how the this fabric would hold up over the years? I was surprised at the choices and also the feel is very comfortable... but I have never heard of covering a sofa in an outdoor fabric. Also, none of them have much of a backing. If I had a backing added, would I still be able to launder it? 

Thanks all. Somehow this used to be a lot easier.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Missy. Outdoor fabric has come along way in the last few years....there is a lot more out there than your typical "cabana" canvas looking solution dyed acrylic. You can find outdoor chenilles, velvets, mohairs & sometimes can't even tell its outdoor fabric. I've used it indoors many times, esp in hotels on pieces like vanity chairs & luggage benches where durability is a requirement. Or sofas in resorts where people sit on furniture with a wet bathing suit and tanning oil. Definitely more dangerous than doggy dirt or throw up 

Most outdoor fabric is very durable because it is made to withstand outdoor conditions like water, sun, wind, sunscreen, etc. It should last & be pretty stain resistant. Some of the softer/more linen looking outdoor fabrics that you'll probably like might not be as hard-working as the canvas type outdoor fabrics, but they should still be durable. Not sure about laundering or acrylic backing as it would depend on the particular fabric you choose. I would discuss this with the fabric manufacturer. If you're unsure of how well a fabric will wash, its always nice to get a large piece, cut it in half, wash one half then compare to the original. I typically don't back outdoor fabrics because they usually aren't "slippery" on the back like an indoor chenille fabric would be. Also, outdoor furniture doesn't get as much use, so increasing the durability isn't usually a priority. You might not even need the backing.

Sunbrella has a lot of choices. They sell some of the fabrics exclusively to different companies, so different furniture places might carry different styles. Not sure if you have any friends who are interior designers in your area or who have their resale license because there are some "to the trade" companies that carry nice lines of outdoor fabrics: Perennials, Janus et Cie, Giati & Chella are all good high-end lines that have some linen looking fabrics/different textures. Many fabric companies such as Kravet, F. Schumacher, and Pindler&Pindler have their own outdoor lines as well [some through Sunbrella].

Feel free to PM me if you need more info, I'm happy to answer any questions.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy, if you love your sofa you might also consider a well fitting slipcover that could be laundered.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Susie and Geri. It's good to know you have used outdoor fabrics indoors. It is amazing how far they have come...in fact in our little fabric store... my eye keeps going to them above the other fabrics.... (except of course the $80 a yard fabric... my taste is more expensive than my budget)

My next door neighbor is an interior designer, she has been giving me lots of advice I will ask her if she has access to those companies. I have not wanted to drive her crazy through my fabric selection process. The fabric I most like from sunbrella is called "boss tweed" it is a very small herringbone. 

Geri, I was just wondering about a slip cover instead of re-upholstering. I worry about it always looking untucked though. The couch has 6 cushions so even if I upholstered it it is practically a slip cover.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am replacing my 15+ year old white sofa finally. I LOVE light, natural fabrics, but it has been challenging to keep my sofa white since we added the pups. It's going to be hard to let go of this sofa but, we are ready for a change.

I am considering a leather sofa now. I overheard someone in Costco saying that Costco carries good leather sofas. I was wondering if anyone on the forum has bought from Costco or knows someone who has. I looked up the website and liked this set. They also have some good sets with attractive deals on them.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10579-Cat2706&topnav=


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

The good thing about Costco is their return policy. I know they changed their electronics policy to 90 days, but not sure about furniture. If it didn't wear well in a few years, you could return it. Costco will take anything back!

The construction looks good, it has 8 way hand tied seating and a solid hardwood frame. My only concern would be the cushions. They are foam with a dacron wrap so they might sit pretty firm. They also might get flat over time because there is no down to fluff up. IMO a down wrap/down envelope is better than a dacron wrap.

The leather looks a little distressed and it appears to have a few different colors/tones in it. So that will be great for wear/tear and hiding stains. Leather like that is intended to look better with age.

Go sit on it a few times and see if you like it. Make sure you kick off your shoes and lay down in different positions. I just bought a new sofa. The people at the store must have thought I was crazy because I went there 4 times to look at it before I bought it. And DH & I sat on it forever! It's taupe velvet [well, viscose that's meant to look like silk velvet], I'm probably going to kill myself for that decision. But, I'm going with the "its supposed to get marked & age over time" theory  I am going to scotchguard it & I vow to flip the cushions weekly!!

Missy --- did you ever get your sofa reupholstered?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Susieg for your advice! I will check out the sofa if Costco has it on the floor.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Coming a little late to the party, but here's my input: one of my friends is a designer and she told me to go with a good but not expensive quality slip cover. That's what I did and I've been happy with it. Any little accidents or muddy paw prints and I just toss it in the washing machine/dryer and it's good as new. Had it for 5 years and am now looking to replace it because it's getting a little frayed. 

I considered leather but didn't go there because of concerns about scratches plus it doesn't go with the style of my family room.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm glad this came up again. Poornima, that set looks terrific. I have to say our leather chair has a lot Jasper's "nesting" marks on it. But it cleans up very well with leather cleaner and conditioner and like Susie says...leather looks better a little worn. If we hadn't already had a leather chair, I would have gone with a leather couch. 

We decided to go with re-upholstering our couch because we couldn't find one we liked better that wasn't too deep. We also like light so we went with a Sunbrella Fabric, and I am getting two sets of seat cushions made so I can take one to the dry cleaners every now and then ( I was told I could wash sunbrella in the washing machine but I probably won't) It is amazing how good Sunbrella fabric looks now... I can't wait to see my couch. they took it on Friday, not sure when we'll have it back but we took the opportunity to paint the living room. Also looking for a good looking but machine washable throw to 'throw' on the couch and protect it from sandy/salty/grassy/muddy paws.

wanted to add that sunbrella is an indoor/outdoor material that resists stains, doesn't fade, or pill. I ended up getting the fabric through a boating/sailing company for almost half the price of fabric stores.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poornima, I don't know if it was here on the forum or a friend but some advice I got was to dig my nail into the cushion on the sofa I was thinking about. It has been several months for our new couch and no puppy dog scratches and I am still pretty happy. We have the red clay in the back and when it rains and they come in and jump on the couch life isn't over. I just occasionally take a damp rag over it and we are good to go


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> I'm glad this came up again. Poornima, that set looks terrific. I have to say our leather chair has a lot Jasper's "nesting" marks on it. But it cleans up very well with leather cleaner and conditioner and like Susie says...leather looks better a little worn. If we hadn't already had a leather chair, I would have gone with a leather couch.
> 
> We decided to go with re-upholstering our couch because we couldn't find one we liked better that wasn't too deep. We also like light so we went with a Sunbrella Fabric, and I am getting two sets of seat cushions made so I can take one to the dry cleaners every now and then ( I was told I could wash sunbrella in the washing machine but I probably won't) It is amazing how good Sunbrella fabric looks now... I can't wait to see my couch. they took it on Friday, not sure when we'll have it back but we took the opportunity to paint the living room. *Also looking for a good looking but machine washable throw to 'throw' on the couch and protect it from sandy/salty/grassy/muddy paws.
> 
> wanted to add that sunbrella is an indoor/outdoor material that resists stains, doesn't fade, or pill. I ended up getting the fabric through a boating/sailing company for almost half the price of fabric stores*.


 Great idea! I will find one around here and give them a call Thanks Missy


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Glad you found a fabric you like, Missy. Post pictures when its completed! 

My mom bought these great throw blankets at Costco. They are some sort of microfiber knit and really, really soft. They have a cable-knit look, but feel really plush like those super soft bathrobes. She throws them in the washer and they hold up really well. I've asked her to get me one, but she hasn't been able to find them again. I think different Costcos carry different items, so maybe check out the throw section next time you're there. She also bought a cashmere/silk throw at Costco and it got all pilled and didn't wear well.....so watch out for those!


----------

